# Murphy & Scooter



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Here are some photos of Murphy and Scooter. He's such a sweet boy!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

oH MY GOODNESS ANN - they are adorable!! 
Was it your mother or MIL who painted the picture of Scooter for you?
I guess she better get busy with the next one!!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Anne! Love your boys. More pics please. :biggrin1:


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

What a little dolly! I'll bet Scooter is having a ball with him!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Ann, thanks for the pics!! They are such dolls! Sounds like you are sticking to naming him Murphy... 
Please give us more info!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Adorable Ann and I can see the burn marks from the race track they are making around your coffee table lol.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

How awesome is it that they are getting along right off the bat?! They are both so cute. You were so lucky to get little Murphy...he looks so sweet! Kinda reminds of me Brooke's Kona.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

What a cute twosome. Love the pics.
Murphy is sooo cute, Scooter too.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

How adorable! Sounds like he and Scooter hit it off right off the bat! I can't wait to see him May 2nd at the playdate. How is the potty training going? Scooter can help you with that, too, by setting a good example!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's only had 2 or 3 accidents, we learned a lot from Scooter and he's going out often. Haven't quite picked up on his cues yet but we'll get there. I'm sure they're sick of the camera flash going off but I can't help it. 

They're both sleeping now, Scooter next to me on the couch and Murphy is in between my feet and the couch. How can I be so in love with him already?!

A few times Scooter has just plopped down and whined, I guess he's just getting used to the changes. We're giving him tons of love and he gets greeted first. I'm also giving him tiny bits of treats when he's nice to Murphy. I hope we're doing this right!!!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Just 3 pictures?

He is so cute!!! Before you know it, they'll be best buddies!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

How are your 2 guys getting along Ann? They are SO cute!! Is Murphy sleeping through the night??


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Ann . . . how cute are those two together! I can't wait to follow how they do as this is what I hope to do somewhere down the road for Jackson. Jackson always whines when another dog is over . . . kind of like "can we keep him, pleeeeaaaassseeee?" He whines after they leave, too! 

I love the paper towel holder . . . now I know why those were invented . . . NOT for paper towels, but for Havs.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He does sleep all night! This morning the alarm didn't even wake him, it always wakes Scooter. I'm trying with the photos but it seems like they're only still when sleeping!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They are adorable together- don't you love having two already. Looks like murphy has a nice coat too  Okay stop by and bring them both when you pick up the little girl!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I tried Amanda. I told DH that he could have driven to pick her up while we were driving back from FL but he said no.  And I'm banned from Petfinder now.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OH thank you...I've been waiting for these!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ann, he's darling! And it will be so fun to have two dogs with such different coats! I'll be checking often for more photos. It's okay if they are a bit blurry!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

They look like they are having fun already. Brady had a little bit of an adjustment period with Dugan, but he wouldn't trade him for the world now! Scooter may get a little sad here or there, but he will get over it and love having a brother. They are both so cute! What a precious little puppy!!!!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

What a cute pair they are! I still don't understand what made the original owners give him up that soon? Did you get any more details on that when you picked him up from the shelter? Maybe I missed the story in one of the other threads?

Alexa


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Not only are they cute together, but Murphy makes my heart go pitter-pat. What a beauty he is. I can't wait to see more.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

They are adorable together!!!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

THey look adorable together -- can't wait for more pictures!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Ann, your boys are so adorable. I bet Scooter is having a ball with Murphy. It is so much fun to be a part of multiple Hav world.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ann, Murphy really does have the sweetest look. They are so cute together and I know you will enjoy watching them play together as each will probably want to be boss! I love his coat and color and will check back for pictures and news often. Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

When we met Terri, she was the shelter mommy, she said the family was there on vacation and called to say they had a puppy to give up. She met them to get him and they didn't give her anything at all but him! No food, toys, crate...NOTHING! She said he had poo stuck to his bottom and feet that was all dried and dried pee on his belly. It appeared that he had just been kept in his crate. They only had him a week!!! They even brought his papers, said he was too much work.

Terri felt so bad and said she took him in immediately, fed him, gave him a bath and said he was wonderful from the moment she got him! I guess they just weren't ready for a puppy. He's very clingy and is constantly right under our feet, we can't take a step without making sure he's far enough away not to get stepped on. Perhaps he was too needy? Honestly though, that's what I love about these little dogs! Why bother having a pet if you don't want to interact with it?

Terri really wanted to keep him but has 4 dogs of her own and said she wouldn't be able to give him the attention he needs. She misses him, she's e-mailed me several times and asked for photos, which I've happily provided! I'm going to get some things together, some toys, doggie stuff that I can send to her to use with the dogs she shelters. We were both almost in tears when we said goodbye. Very sweet lady giving animals that would surely die a chance at life!

She told me about dogs they rescued from a mill that was breeding to use puppies as shark bait! Another was breeding for dog fighting. So incredibly sick!!! Thank God for the people who rescue and foster these poor, sweet animals.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ann, MORE MORE MORE!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Here's some more. It's sunny today and I keep forgetting to take the camera outside! I'll try to remember the next time we go out.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

OMG-I'm embarrassed! I just realized you can see the paper towels and carpet cleaner on the bookshelf! You can tell there's a little puppy in our house when that stuff is out in plain sight!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Ann, I love that picture of Scooter. You are just like me. I always try to be fair and post the same number of pictures of both boys They are both so cute. That little Murphy looks so cute with those ears!!! Poor little guy. It is so sad that he was given up like that, but at least they sent him to the best place and now he has a wonderful furever home!!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Ann, post more pictures!! He looks adorable and so huggable!! So glad you got him! 

Don't worry about your cleaning supplies... we've all had them out sometime or another!


----------



## Racheval3 (Mar 13, 2009)

They're both soooo adorable!!! Makes me want another one, and I've only had Moose (my first Hav) for 3 weeks. Murphy looks like he could be one of Moose's brothers. His ears are just great, he looks very alert/frazzled and totally huggable .


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Rachel-You'll get MHS, seems like we all do! It's highly contagious!!!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Ann, only _you_ would notice the paper towels . . . we were all looking at your adorable dogs! It looks like Murphy is going to have much straighter hair than Scooter - they are the cutest pair. I love the new signature photo of Murphy.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

LOL...if that is something you are embarrassed about you can NEVER come to my house....EVER...we moved in this house almost 5 years ago, and I swear a couple of boxes are still sitting in the exact same spot...now THAT is embarrassing.....



Scooter's Family said:


> OMG-I'm embarrassed! I just realized you can see the paper towels and carpet cleaner on the bookshelf! You can tell there's a little puppy in our house when that stuff is out in plain sight!


----------



## tdmcclain (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh yeah....another baby Hav with those perky ears. I just wish it were an adult so I would know how they worked out, if they ever fall or stay right on top of the head. I am so glad that Murphy found his way to you and Terri!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh is murphy cute. Scooter just looks so happy to have a playmate.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Murphy's such a cutie. That's a great picture of Scooter, such a sweet face. Thanks for posting pictures.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ann, I love that first picture of Scooter! And Murphy looks like a little imp in that second pic. He looks like a handful (but in a good way!).


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Congratulations on two beautiful pups. Both are so pretty.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Ann, they are adorable together. Love the pictures, keep them coming. I'm so happy you rescued Murphy, he needs a loving home and family.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yaaaaaaaaay!! Love seeing Scooter and Murphy! It seems they are getting along just great. I'm so happy for you, Ann. As to those people, well... thank goodness they gave Murphy up to the right person. Yet another example of impulse shopping! :frusty: I dont' understand what people think sometimes. :brick: 

I love that last pic of Scooter. He looks goofy and so cute! lol Murphy is a doll. You lucky thing! 

Zula wrote, "only 3 pictures?" I love how we corrupt people around here to be such photo hogs. LOL :whoo: So don't be shy, Ann. :biggrin1: I still can't get over that you have carpeting all over the place. Yikes!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

He is beyond adorable. You are lucky, and so is HE!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Stuff like this makes me SMILE!! 
The puppy is gorgeous. Scooter is such a beautiful color.
I know that little guy must think he's in heaven right now. What a good big brother Scooter is. I'm so happy for all of you!!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Ann, I don't know who I'm more excited for, you or Scooter! I just love seeing someone getting their second. My two furkids are SO BONDED and I just love it. They are so loving to each other and to me and DH.
You mentioned you can't believe how fast you love him so much. We can probably remember having our second child and wondering how we could possible take any love from the first and share it with the next one. It's amazing how God just doubles up on our capabilities.
The fact that Murphy is in YOUR home now just shows how blessed this puppy is. He's beautiful.
Carole
xxoox


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ann, they are both so cute. I love Scooters white patch's on the middle and Murphy is a little doll. I'm so happy for you that you have two and were able to give Murphy a great life. The shelter mommy's story was so sad about the pups she rescues. Keep the pictures coming!!!
Gina


----------



## mitrus (Apr 6, 2008)

Oh my word, he is soooo cute!!! I am so glad those people realized they could not handle a puppy, now he can have the life he deserves. And I love his ears, they are adorable.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Sooooo cute!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh my - Murphy's little face is just precious. I bet Scooter is a great big brother!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ann, how are the boys doing? I bet Scooter is acting more like a puppy and I bet Murphy is keeping his busy...am I right? I'm so glad you got him....and I wish I had another one that cute also. I'm ready for another picture fix!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're sweeties, keeping me on my toes though! I put them in their crates to go to Bible study and when DH went up to get them Murphy's door was open but he was sleeping inside. I KNOW I closed and latched it! So he's going to have to have clip on his crate like Scooter does. I guess we have 2 Houdini's!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

More pictures, please...? :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

From yesterday, it finally stopped raining for a while and we were able to be outside for a bit....


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

So cute! I love Scooter's wee paws.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Murphy is soooo cute and they both make such a handsome couple. Possible you could be so in love already......absolutely.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Ann, have you thought about xpen-ing them together instead of crates? Just wondering if they could cuddle and play then. Or is it too soon?
Carole


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I think it may be too soon yet, they get a little rambunctious and I'd be worried one of them might get hurt. The vet said not to leave them alone together yet. I was thinking of maybe using the laundry room when they're more used to each other. Then I could put their beds and toys in there if we had to go somewhere.


----------



## Jazzy88 (Oct 25, 2008)

Ann, they are just both gorgeous!

How could anyone mistreat such an adorable puppy is beyond me!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Or any puppy! They are a lot of work but are so worth it! I'm not allowed on Petfinder anymore though because I keep sending links to DH that say "I need you!" or "Are you my daddy?"! He's gonna kill me if I don't stop because they break his heart too.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ann...I love that picture of Scooter with his paws up. He's so cute. And in the second round of pics that you posted, I swear he looks like the proud big brother. Little Murphy seems to be thinking..."hmmm....what can I get into next??" I bet you're having a ball with these two.

Oh, and I never noticed the cleaning supplies, so feel better.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Murphy rang the bells this morning and when he went out he did pee and poo! (He also peed on the carpet but he's still a baby!)

I told my sister and she said he was really just ringing for room service!!!ound:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Sounds like Murphy is very smart and doing well. How are he and Scooter getting along? I think a video and some pictures are in order....
Gina


----------



## mitrus (Apr 6, 2008)

Oh, he is sooo smart. Brains and beauty!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Murphy rang the bells this morning and when he went out he did pee and poo! (He also peed on the carpet but he's still a baby!)


Yay!! Sounds like Murphy is about to get it!! Of course he peed on the carpet . . . he has to remind you that he is still a cute little furry squishable love baby who can get away with things. But he is definitely learning


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Such adorable pictures! Hello to you too boys!!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm in love with Scooter!  
Not to take any of the attention away from Murpy...he's absolutely adorable! but the pictures that you posted of Scooter made my heart go pitter-patter (a sure sign of love) Those beautiful eyes and the little pink spot on his nose...SO CUTE!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Ann he is absolutely adorable. I am so glad this worked out the way it did. He seems like the perfect fit for your family.


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

They are sooo cute together. Makes me want to get another hav for Baxter. Hmmm, what's that you all say about MHS?:bounce:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You've got to be joking asking people on this forum that question!!! Here's the answer...

GET ANOTHER HAV!!!


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

Scooter's Family said:


> You've got to be joking asking people on this forum that question!!! Here's the answer...
> 
> GET ANOTHER HAV!!!


LOL---I've only been on the forum a short while, but yes, that I can much I can gather!  I'm not quite ready yet.... but maybe soon


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Ann,
Congrats on your new addition...Murphy, he is just way to cute. I missed this early and I saw another dog with your postings and I was like boy I missed something here. Scooter must be so happy to have a playmate.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

baxterboy said:


> LOL---I've only been on the forum a short while, but yes, that I can much I can gather!  I'm not quite ready yet.... but maybe soon


I only made it a year! ound: I think I'm addicted...Hello, my name is Ann and I'm a Havaholic!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We took them out yesterday to The Pet Basket, our local supply store, for some food and an antler for Murphy, and then to Starbucks for coffee. We sat outside on a beautiful day and had our drinks while the dogs had a flossie that I cut in half. Everyone loved them!!! Lots of questions about what kind of dogs, etc. Best part is that they were wiped out from our adventure and slept all afternoon! We had fun taking them with us though!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

They both need "Life is Good" doggie shirts.
Scooter probably doesn't even remember what it was like being an "only child". 
Murphy either. They're both two very happy boys.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

DH and I have Life Is Good shirts, I love them! I should get doggie ones for them, they'd be so cute.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> I only made it a year! ound: I think I'm addicted...Hello, my name is Ann and I'm a Havaholic!


Ann, that was so cute. New forum name perhaps, Havaholic Anonymous.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I just ordered this, I'm going to put it in our theater room downstairs. Soon I'm gonna be banned from Amazon too!

Amazon.com: Fancy Sports Car Shape Dog Cat Pet Bed


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Is this it? Amazon.com: Fancy Sports Car Shape Dog Cat Pet Bed: Automotive

When I clicked on your link, I couldn't get there, so I looked it up. Very cute if I found the right one.
Gina


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yes! Very cute but be careful on their site. Apparently they also have another more, um...adult, site that you can be directed to. Imagine my surprise when that happened! Glad none of the kids were around, or DH, he would have thought it was hysterical because I'd have been so embarrassed!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How wonderful that you get out with the dogs and have them socializing like that. How do you cut the flossies, with your hands?? A woman with a Yorkie buys a lot of flossies at our store and at one point asked if giving a whole flossie a day was too much... ummm..... yeah !! The Yorkie is about 6-7 lbs and pudgy!! LOL 

I know Sheamus and Finnegan's mom has a car/bed like that, but not sure if it's the same thing..... just similar maybe. It looks so cool !


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Yes! Very cute but be careful on their site. Apparently they also have another more, um...adult, site that you can be directed to. Imagine my surprise when that happened! Glad none of the kids were around, or DH, he would have thought it was hysterical because I'd have been so embarrassed!


Gosh, that's happened to me before, too. I always have my finger on the mouse in case the kids are around. That bed is adorable! Now you'll need pics of them in it when it arrives.
Gina


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

marjrc said:


> How do you cut the flossies, with your hands??


They're very hard to cut so be careful, my knives are sharp and I still had a hard time. I try to bend them with my hands first if I can. Then whatever is left I cut through with kitchen shears that you can use on chickens, etc.

I think that's what upset Murphy's tummy so he won't be getting them again for a while. I guess he's really too young even though I only gave him half of one.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I want to try my Florian ratchet-cut pruner on it...if only I knew where my husband is hiding it. That thing is a must-have for any gardener, it's FABULOUS and the way it cuts through the toughest twigs and stems and I would think it would work just as well on the Flossies....


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> I cut through with kitchen shears that you can use on chickens, etc.
> 
> I think that's what upset Murphy's tummy so he won't be getting them again for a while. I guess he's really too young even though I only gave him half of one.


Thanks for the warning Ann....Bentley had 1/2 of a flossie today so I can only guess we will have a poo party tomorrow.

I used my DH's wire cutters to break a flossie in half. Worked like magic...have no idea how it will cut wire after but what he doesn't know, won't hurt him.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I stand corrected. Guess I need to learn my tools (of the trade) before I speak. I use tin snippers, not wire cutters.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

*Cute Boys!*

Ann, Scooter and Murphy are just the most darling boys. Your Murphy and my Murphy could be brothers.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, ladies. I will see what some of my gardening tools can do with the next flossies I buy.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ann, isn't it about time for some Scooter and Murphy picture updates? Pretty please.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ann,

Scooter and Murphy are SOOOOOO C-U-T-E!!!!!

I have to say that I am partial to the name "Murphy!" ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Have had a rough weekend with Murphy, he has giardia! He's had runny poo since last week and has been on meds and Royal Canin low fat food but it wasn't getting better. I started giving him pumpkin with his food yesterday but it was still bad today so back to the vet we go. Yucky!!! He's on two more medicines and I have to wash everything!!! Last night he woke us up twice to go out, he hasn't done that before. Poor baby, I hope this clears up quickly.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Poor Murphy. I hope he feels better.
Gina


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Just checking in for little Murph.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I hope Murphy is feeling better. Nothing like runny poo and a havanese coat.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

How is that cute little Murphy? Are the meds beginning to help him?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for asking! Murphy is improving now that he's on the medicines. Sweet little guy. Sorry I haven't updated but we had to go to court for a contempt action against ex-H today and I've been consumed with that. On a happy note...found in our favor on ALL counts and should be receiving some payments VERY soon!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Does that mean you'll have enough $ to justify going back on petfinder? ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Good news for you!! Please keep us up to date!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

maryam187 said:


> Does that mean you'll have enough $ to justify going back on petfinder? ound:


I doubt I can convince DH of that! He'd kill me.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

A few new photos! Murphy was asleep on the blanket I got for Christmas, both doggies love it. If you call out "pink blanket" Scooter will come running to snuggle into it! Murphy also had a bath and the last one is from tonight when he climbed into the toy basket and got stuck!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

That Murphy is one tiny fluff ball. I wouldn't mind a diamond bath either, Ann


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

A girl's best friend!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ann, I'm glad Murphy is starting to feel better and your court hearing went well. He looks so darn cute in his pics. 
Gina


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Very glad to hear things in court worked out for you. 

Murphy is friggin' adorable !!!!!! Oh my goodness, look at him all stretched out there. What a life, eh? lol :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Murphy is adorable but this dog pees non-stop!!! DH is calling him PeeDog Millionaire! In the afternoon/evening he will go every 10-15 minutes for several hours. We've tried walking him to see if we can empty his tank but even that doesn't work. Sometimes I'll just finish cleaning up one accident when he has another. Or he'll go out, pee, I always watch to be sure he really goes, then come in and pee within just a few minutes! Is this just a puppy thing I've forgotten???


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ann, he shouldn't have to pee that often. It "might" be marking. He may be telling Scooter....this is mine..this is mine...this is mine...lol Is it only a dime or quarter size in the house at times? Tracey's yorkie started young marking dime size places in my house to let my Pom know she was top dog...drove me nuts...got Cicero and he jumped on her playing...and she hasn't marked since.!! You may have to spend a week crating him like back to square one. I would also limit his water and only offer it to him every few hours.

OH, Cicero just told me he doesn't want another doggie in this house to have to share with. ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We've never crated him when we're home. He goes and pees near the door, just doesn't ring the bell every time. He does drink a lot so maybe I'll take the water up earlier. Now we take it up at 8pm so they're dry by 10pm to go to sleep. I may just have to limit his water in the afternoons. It's not small amounts, he really "goes". Maybe I should spray the areas he's going in with Bitter Apple. We clean them well and it isn't the exact spot every time.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I would call the vet and see what they think. Has he ever had any bloodwork to be sure that everything is okay? That does sound like an aweful lot of peeing. 

By the way, both your boys are so stinking cute, I can't stand it!!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Ann - Just saw the latest pics of Murphy, OMG soooooo cute!!!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

*Murphy the pee machine*

Hi Ann,

My Murphy was doing the same thing when he was younger. We called him a little pee machine. I thought he had a bladder infection. Since he is litter trained I would see him go every time and of course since he was going in his litter pan and not on the floor he was treated each time. By the time he was 5 months old that stopped and now he goes hours in between pee breaks. I am still having training issues though as I found some new pee marks that he made who knows when. We don't have another dog that should cause marking his territory but my daughter brings her Yorkie over regularly and we have two cats also so maybe that is causing him to mark. All I know is that Murphy loves to pee up against something. I think maybe I need a fire hydrant to put in his litter pan! I sometimes wonder if he will ever be fully reliable.

Holly and Murphy


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Here's a photo of them "playing"! They look so fierce but they really are just chasing each other and rolling around in the grass.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

What little cuties !!! Murphy is just a little fur ball. They look so cute playing together. Sort of like our pictures, a cream blur and a little black and white blur.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

The boys went to the groomer today, Murphy's first time! He did good but cried when she had to get a few mats out. Sweet boys!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Phew, I'm glad to see they didn't cut Murphy's lashes! Scoot looks like he's about to take off!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I was VERY specific about trimming around his eyes but not touching the lashes, I would have cried!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Ann, they boys look fabulous. Little Murph is just as handsome as can be and Scooter looks like he is showing off his new 'doo'....you have great looking guys.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

So off subject, but I notice you have the composite deck. Are you having issues with mold? We have the grey...you know the stuff that is gauranteed forever, low maintenance, blah, blah....it has been our worst nightmare. We could just cry !!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sharlene-We haven't had any problems with it. There isn't too much of it since most of our porch is screened, just that part on the outside with the grill and the stairs is Trex and it's in the sun most of the day. Is your deck in the shade? What a pain to have mold on it!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Sharlene-We haven't had any problems with it. There isn't too much of it since most of our porch is screened, just that part on the outside with the grill and the stairs is Trex and it's in the sun most of the day. Is your deck in the shade? What a pain to have mold on it!


It's both, shade in the morning and sun afternoon. It's a common problem with Choice Deck. I went on line and it's a manufacturing issue...the materials they use in the process. Ours in not huge, 10 x 16, but some people have built humongous decks $$$$$$ and have the same problem. I still think Lowe's ought to be responsible and let them go after the manufacturer. We could scream!!! And it doesn't wash off...it works it's way out from within the wood. There are more problems with the grey than the brown. Grrrr. Evye and Bentley don't care. They still like it.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Could it be a health hazard? If so maybe there's a class action law suit or something. What a pain! What does Lowes say?


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ann, your boys look so adorable! The groomer did a great job on them! I loved the pic of them playing...so cute!
Gina


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

There is a forum full of people with the same issue. There is talk of a class action suit but the problem with that, the attorneys get rich, the victims are lucky to get $25 out of it. Lowes told us to go after the manufacturer. According to the forum they have not been willing to compensate...they offer to give you a product to clean it, but the mold comes back.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Great haircuts! The boys look adorable!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

The boys look so clean and cute. One chocolate and one vanilla ~ there has to be a strawberry one in your future.


----------



## Racheval3 (Mar 13, 2009)

Scooter's Family said:


> Murphy is adorable but this dog pees non-stop!!! DH is calling him PeeDog Millionaire! In the afternoon/evening he will go every 10-15 minutes for several hours. We've tried walking him to see if we can empty his tank but even that doesn't work. Sometimes I'll just finish cleaning up one accident when he has another. Or he'll go out, pee, I always watch to be sure he really goes, then come in and pee within just a few minutes! Is this just a puppy thing I've forgotten???


Ann, 
You may already know this and I hate to lecture the already informed, but I found this informative and thought I'd pass it on. I was speaking with the owner of my local pet supply store the other day and he brought up the importance of checking sodium levels in dog treats. He said he's seen many dog owners who complain of weight gain and are looking for healthy treats. I suppose it's common sense but salt causes bloat (weight gain) and water retention which in turn causes frequent urination. I ended up tossing a number of treats that friends and family had given to us when we first got Moose; Beggin-Strips, Milk-Bone chewy treats, Snausages . . . luckily he wasn't gaining weight, but he was peeing alot and we definitely saw a difference when we started giving him all-natural treats. 
Hope I was able to help!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> The boys look so clean and cute. One chocolate and one vanilla ~ there has to be a strawberry one in your future.


Because I'd really like to stay married I don't think that will happen. (But I would do it!)


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Some photos playing outside today! Scooter was playing with the jump, he'll do anything for a treat! Murphy kept looking for shade and found it in the trees and then under our deck.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Scooter looks like a cute little teddy bear jumping over the bar like that! I'm anxious to see if I can get Abby to do that...lol


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Look at Scooter go !!!! Wow !!! I love his white feet. And Murphy looks like a little bundle of cuteness.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Ann!!! Those are two incredibly adorable Havs you've got! I love Scooter's enthusiasm. Murphy is so stinkin' cute, you will have to search everyone's bags after they leave from the play date. I know you couldn't trust me one bit! lol Great photos!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

These are two really cute boys the pictures do not do them justice.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> The boys went to the groomer today, Murphy's first time! He did good but cried when she had to get a few mats out. Sweet boys!!!


How did I miss this-DUH!
Oh my goodness-how adorable!!!
They both look soo different-Scooter has that beautiful coloring and curls everywhere, while Murphy in his white and gold has the same straight coat as Pix does. His first "do" is soo darn cute.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Those two boys could not be any cuter.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter and Murphy got new bandanas with their names on them, they're really beautiful! I got them from Gay Shultz, classypawsoncapecod.com, she also made the gorgeous crate cover we have in our bedroom. Gay has a hav and pops onto the forum from time to time. Excuse the bad photos, they didn't want to cooperate when I was trying to show off their new stuff. 

The bandanas are reversible and have their names on each side. They're the same so I showed one on each of them. I didn't choose the fabric, let Gay do it for me, and I love them.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

CUTE!!
Look at Murphy's hair!! Are you growing him to full coat? Has he blown coat yet?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Ann, those are sooooo cute. So aren't the dogs.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

LOL too cute, Scooter does not look happy Mom... maybe you have not been spoiling him enough. I don't mind taking both boys off your hands for awhile, I can show them some real Canadian hospitality   They are both so sweet !!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Great bandanas and of course, handsome boys too!


----------



## DudleyBC (Mar 28, 2009)

Your boys look so cool in their bandanas. Love that they're reversible. How old is Murphy? We had a bichon-cocker whom we adored and named Murphy. Sadly he passed away almost 2 years ago when he was 15 years old. We called him Murph the Smurf, Murph Man, the Murphster, etc. In many ways our new dog Dudley looks like a mini- Murph. I really love the colouring on your Murphy. Looks like he has a silky coat. Do you have to brush him more than Scooter? Dudley is quite cottony and even with frequency brushing he often looks dishevelled.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter is very cottony and looks much better in a puppy cut, which he is due for. Murphy is silky and has to be brush every day, at least once a day, or he gets hugs mats. He's 7 months old so it could be the beginning of coat blowing I guess. He had a mat the size of a golf ball at the base of each ear that seemed to get there overnight. I got one of them out but had to cut out bits of the other one.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Ann, I love their new bandanas - so cute! Murphy's hair looks so soft and silky. Is it easy to comb?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Abby was about that age when she started blowing coat! Poor Murphy - poor Ann.....lol


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

When it's not a big giant mat it's easy to comb! LOL He's really very patient about having it done but I felt so bad. One ear took about 2 hours over the course of two days and the other one I did in about an hour in one day, that's the one I had to cut some of though. It was terrible and seemed to happen overnight!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I know what you mean Ann-Pixie's hair is the same. I just spent over an hour getting mats.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My two boys are at the UGA vs. S. Carolina game today so the dogs thought they'd join in the fun while we watch it on tv....


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I love that picture....


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

It doesn't get much cuter than that !!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

THAT IS JUST TOOOO CUTE!!!!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Awwwwww that's the cutest picture.


----------

